# 1 mans mission to getting back to his best !!!!



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

hey all  this is going to be some where i can log my journal on my road to getting back to my best and my life back on track , i started training with a old mate pro kick boxer when i was 14yrs old , he kept me right at a early age and i got the gym bug and i was hooked , up until i was 25/26yrs old which was 5-6 yrs ago , i picked up a serous hand injury which stopped me training also it stopped me working so lost my job at the time , and with being self employed lost every thing that came with it house /car the lot etc etc , and went in to a dark place for 3-4yrs , now iv been training for over 2 yr solid , i done a 8 week dbol cycle last yr at 80mg a day and to be honest i think the gear was bunk or very under dosed as didnt get that much from it apart from good shape and strength went up a little , so now i am here doing my first real cycle , my last real cycle was when i was 25 and was 250ml deca 500ml sustanon PW for 10 weeks , done a pct with nolva, and hcg , was the best shape of my life , aint we all at 25  , so that was 7yrs ago , now its time to rebuild this old tank to what it should be  with a little help from you kind folk on here to keep me right , i am going to do another cycle as think iv hit a wall with weights and think i am ready

my cycle

March/Body Research - Dianabol 10mg @ 50mg per day split 20mg in the morning 8am , 30mg 1hr before gym 5pm for 4 weeks

Organon OBS Sustanon + alpha pharma sustanon @ 750mg pw for 12 weeks

wildcat deca +alpha pharma deca @ 500mg pw for 10 weeks

HCG 1000iu from week 2 for 12 weeks

adex .5 eever 2 days

my stats

33yrs young

5ft.10''

weight - 12st.11lbs.4oz or 81.5kg-or 180lbs

body fat 20.43

pounds of fat 36.77

pounds of lean body weight 143.23

also took some measurement's

( bi's) right arm 14.5'' / left arm 14.2

shoulder's) right 19'' / left 18.5

back 40''

thighs ) right 23'' / left 22''

i have a very active job as a brick layer which is hard graft at times so burns off a lot of cals

my training routine which i log at the gym .

saturday - legs

squats 5x5 70kg 1rep / 60kg 1 rep / 60kg 5 reps / 50kg 5 reps / 50kg 5 reps

leg press 3 x 10-12 these are single leg press as find it better , as find your cheating 1 leg if done together , 40kg 10reps / 50kg 10reps / 50kg 10reps

stiff leg deadlift 4 x 10-12 , 40kg 10 reps / 40kg 10 reps / 40kg 10reps / 40kg 10reps

reverse leg curls ( laying on front ) 3 x 10-12 - 40kg 10reps / 50kg 10reps / 50kg

seated calf raise 3 x 20+ - 20kg 20reps / 20kg 20reps / 30kg 20reps / 30kg 20reps .

sunday-

cardio is 15 mins , rowing machine , 15 mins cross trainer , 15 mins tredmil sauna

monday rest

tuesday -chest and tri's

flat bench - 70kg 5reps / 67.5kg 5 reps / 65kg 5reps / 65kg 5reps / 60kg 5reps

incline db press 3 x 8-10 reps 20kg 10reps / 22kg 8reps / 24kg 7reps fail

low incline flys - 8-10 reps - 14kg 8reps / 14kg 8reps / 14kg 8reps

tri's -

skull crushers 3x 8-10 reps - 25kg 8reps / 25kg 8reps / 25kg 8reps

v-bar push downs - 3x 10-12reps - 65kg 7reps fail / 60kg 10reps / 50kg 10reps

wed -rest

thursday back & bi's

pull ups ( assisted ) - 4x 10 - i put 30kg and rest my knees on a pad and pull up ? 10rpes/ 10reps / 10reps / non assisted 2 reps

dead lifts - 5x5 100kg 5reps / 100kg 5reps / 80kg 5reps / 80kg 5reps

seated pulldowns wide grip 3x 8-10 reps - 65kg 10reps / 55kg 10reps / 55kg 5reps /

t-bar rows close grip - 3x 8-10 - 35kg 8reps / 35kg 8reps / 35kg 7reps fail

bi's-

EZ bar seated curls 4x 8-10 reps ( arms on a rest ) weight +bar as i dont know what the weight is of them EZ bar's . will ask next time at gym

2okg 8reps / 20kg 8reps / 20kg 8reps / 20kg 8reps

seated hammer curls 3x 8-10 reps - 10kg 10reps / 10kg 10reps / 10kg 10reps

friday - shoulders

standing overhead press 5x5 -40kg 5 reps / 40kg 5reps/ 40kg 5reps / 45kg 5reps

standing side laterals - 3x 12-15 reps 10kg 12reps / 10kg 8reps fail / 10kg 8reps fail

rear delt cables 3x 8-10 reps - 15kg 12reps E/A / 10kg 12reps E/A - 10kg 10reps right arm - 8 left arm fail

upright rows 3x 8-10 reps , 45kg 10reps / 60kg 7reps fail / 55kg 7reps fail

barbell shrugs 3x 6-10 reps , 60kg 10reps , 60kg 10 reps , 60kg 10reps

diet which i will admit has been up and down over past yr , but i ALWAYS eat clean, well 90% of the time ha , but am going to be 100% strict while on this cycle 

7am

2 scoops of CNP pro peptide ,

2 scoops of oats ,

1 large tbsp organic peanut butter ,

1 pint semi skimmed milk

1 apple or orange

10-11am ,

200g chicken

50g uncle bens whole grain rice

1/2 pepper & small hand full of green beans

2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil

( i can not eat veg , belive me i have tried all ways with adding very strong chillies /spices etc etc cutting it up small it just knocks me sick veg urgh )

1-2pm

200g extra lean beef mince

50g whole grain pasta

chopped tomatoes

1/2 whole pepper

small hand full green beans

2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil

5pm

200g chicken

50g uncle bens whole grain rice

1/2 pepper

small hand full of green beans

6pm gym

post work out protein drink 2 scoops cnp pro peptide 1 pint of semi skimmed milk

8-9pm

6 whole eggs

2 scoops cnp protein ,

2 scoops of oats ,

1 large tbsp peanut butter

1 pint of semi skimmed milk

works out just shy of

thank's for looking sorry if its a bit of a mess as this is my first time doing a journal

pics to follow 

any comments / views welcome good or bad, iv thick skin 

kind regard's

micky 

Pics



and the end result >>>>>>>>>>> 

then i went and spoilt it all in a week's holiday in the sun :whistling:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well done legs today 4 days after starting cycle, and going to be honest it's making me push myself, knowing recovery is going to be quicker , so think the drive has helped with weights today

LEGS

squats

5x5 40kg 5reps / 50kg 5reps / 50kg 5reps / 55kg 5reps ( personal best ) 55kg 5reps

leg press today i thought id go with the full 2 legged press ,

3x 10-12 reps - 53kg 12 (easy) 77kg 12reps / 85kg 5reps

stiff leg dead lift 4x 10-12reps

60kg 10reps / 60kg 10reps / 60kg 10 reps / 65kkg 10reps

leg curls ( front ) 3x 10-12 reps

25kg 10reps / 25kg 10reps / 30kg 10 reps

seated calf raise 3x 20+ reps

40kg 20reps / 40kg 18 reps fail / 40kg 14reps fail / 30kg 16reps fail

all in all i was happy with them today as all up by a little , so next leg session i match it and try to up the weight a little even if by 1kg


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

sunday cardio and cheat day 

woke up 10am had 6 scrambled eggs with 3 bits of grilled bacon

cardio

rowing machine at a high pace for 5 mins

tredmil 10KMH for 20 mins then started sprints at 15KMH for 1 mins then back down to 6kmh rest for 3 mins then repeat , done this 3 times

going to start to log my cardio and try best it each week

then sauna for 15 mins which i nearly died in !!

home for a full sunday roast


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I would not start a course straight away looking at where you're at,it will not help you yet.Give it a few more months so you can regain some muscle mass and strength first..Good luck.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I would not start a course straight away looking at where you're at,it will not help you yet.Give it a few more months so you can regain some muscle mass and strength first..Good luck.


hello mate, thank's for poping in and giving view , i have been training hard for a good yr now and to be honest think i have hit a wall with weights , i understand what your saying as i need to lose fat nd build more muscle , my fat does go up nd down quite alot due to diet not being strict , but i am going to be 100% strict with my diet on this cycle which i started last week (wednesday)

i am a ectomorph so putting on mass is a real struggle .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

tuesday chest beat all my PB today the dbol has kicked in for sure strength is up and the pump i got was insane  , its been 6 days today starting my cycle

flat bench 5x5

70kg 5rpes / 70kg 5reps / 70kg 5reps / 70kg 5reps / 72.5kg 4reps fail

incline db press , 3x8-10 reps

22kg 8reps / 22kg 8reps / 22kg 9reps

low incline flyes 3x 8-10 reps

16kg 10reps / 16kg 10reps / 16kg 10reps

skull crushers 3x 8-10 reps

25kg 10reps / 25kg 10reps / 25kg 10reps

v-bar triceps push downs 4x 8-10 reps

65kg 10reps / 65kg 10reps / 65kg 8reps / 60kg 10reps

i am still struggling with eating all my calories , but it's not a bad thing as still eating clean ,


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Way too much gear for your size IMO

500mg test will change your shape dramatically


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Way too much gear for your size IMO
> 
> 500mg test will change your shape dramatically


hello mate thank's for poping in .

to be honest after starting my cycle and it really dawning on me, iv cut it down to

sust 500mg ew and

1.5ml deca 250 = 375mg

50mg of dbol

also cut my carbs down . i'll monitor my weight , also iv took all my measurements & bf so if i do start to put to much weight on to quick i'll lower the dose again ,

again thank's for stopping by


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wednesday was rest day also the day I take my 2nd shot of sust nd deca

Now last week I mixed both the wild cat deca with alpha pharma and also mixed the OBS sust with alpha pharma sust and got bad pip from the deca. But didn't know which

So this week I used all wild cat deca which was pip free and all alpha pharma sust and fooook me Its hurting , last weeks pip is still here never mind this weeks

Really thinking about scraping the alpha pharma nd getting more OBS sust and wild cat deca and taken alpha pharma out completely as can not be putting up with this for 12 weeks 

Also water retention has started already I was taken .5 ever 2 days , going to start taken .5 ever day for the next week and go from there see if it continues

Also cut my carbs down as read they can hold water .

Back and bi's tonight .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

thursday back and bi's

pull ups/chin ups wide grip - 4x 10-12 reps

assisted 35kg , i weigh 81kg

10 reps / 8 reps / 8reps / 2 reps with out assisted

dead lifts 5x5 -

60kg 5 reps / 100kg 5 reps / 100kg 5 reps / 80kg 5 reps / 80kg 5 reps

pull downs wide grip 3x 12-15 reps

65kg 10reps / 60kg 10 reps / 60kg 10reps

t-bar rows 3 x 8-10 reps

35kg 10 reps / 35kg 8 reps / 40kg 8 reps

bi's

ez bar curls 4x 8-10 reps ''seated ''

30kg 8reps / 30kg 8 reps / 30kg 7reps fail / 30kg 8 reps

seated db hammer curl's 3-8-10 reps each arm

12kg 10 reps E/A / 12kg 10 reps E/A / 12kg 10 reps E/A

well can honestly say thge dbol has well and truly started working started 7 days ago , the pump i am getting is insane , arm's felt like were going to explode and looked like i put 2st on after the gym session 

going to take it slow with my weight upping them by min 1kg to max 5kg 1 week then keep the same the week after then repeat just so i dont get ahead with strength and injure myself with good form .

i'll weight myself take body fat each week if i see my weight going up and also body fat i'll adjust my diet . as looking for that clean soild look not round swollen look.

also upped my adex to .5 each day for the next week as think starting to hold water .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Has to be a troll


troll why is that lol ? i lost my last email addy password so could'nt sign in to my old account , i used to be ''old skooler on here soildcecil was my online coach for a good few month last yr then had to go work away . so stopped training

i am far from a troll lol , just using this site to log my dairy in the hope that some people in the know might help along the way , as i just dont have the time to research as much as i would like to .

troll pmsl what ever give you that idea ?


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I just found it unbelievable that you would take aas before u have started to really push yourself.
> 
> I don't mean to be insulting but u lift what I left and less in some exercises, I don't think you should jump on the steroids route until you have progressed more


lol chher's for leeting me know a woman lift's more than me :lol: only a small dent in my pride hahahah jk jk

hmmmmm i don't understand what you mean really push myself ? i'v been training hard for over a yr solid , and before that a good 15 yrs in and out the gym and injury's etc etc but it's always been in my life in each yr , yes i was alot stronger when i was younger fitter, but i do work hard every day from 6am till 5pm dont get back in the house till near 6pm then straight back out .

so by time i get to gym im ****ed , but i still go some would think **** it im to tired, like most of my work mates do ''brick layer's with fat guts hanging out etc etc stereo type in the pub every night ,

i train with what i think is strict good form , i dont throw weights about fast and back and forth swinging about when doing preacher curls while standing up etc, i break my knees shoulders back and very slow , i really take my time in each rep ,

plus i dont want to injure myself as been there and kept me out of work for along time ,

as for weight's i honestly think i dont lift that light lol but if you are a woman ? and lift more than me than cheer's for letting me know you made me feel more of a man pmsl jk jk

i did't take it as you insulting me not at all  . i understand what your saying about maybe jumping in to fast , but like i said im not , yes i might not lift heavy but that the reason why i am taken ASS to help me push myself 

please dont take the above as a rant as it was far from it , i appreciate you poping in and giving your point of view 

all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

friday shoulders

standing over head press barbell 5x5

40kg 5reps / 40kg 5reps / 45kg 5reps / 40kg 5reps / 40kg 5reps

standing side laterals db 3x 12-15 reps

10kg 12reps / 10kg 10reps / 10kg 10 reps

rear delt cables 3x 12-15 reps

upright rows '' cables '' 3x 8-10

50kg 10 reps / 60kg 9 reps fail / 55kg 10reps

barbell shurgs 3x 6-10 reps

60kg 10reps / 80kg 10reps / 80kg 10reps.

all in all been happy with my progress all week iv upped each weight or rep in every session , next week i will stay the same , then week after up it up again . will take weight , B/F and all measurements again this sunday and adjust my diet .

i honestly think iv put a bit of water/fat on so think i will lower my carbs up my fiber and keep protein the same and take it from there , but will see what the calipers and scales say.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well was struck down with all i could say is food poison over the weekend , think it was from chicken not sure but knocked me ill for 2 days 1 was a rest day , other was meant to be legs , still not feeling 100% but got to work today and eat light so be back at gym tomorrow and carry on with this journal .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

wed -chest , this is the start of week 2 on cycle , my form is good so going to keep the weights all the same this week and get to max reps on all my sets before upping the weight as dont want to get a injury

flat barbell bench press, 5x5

80kg 3reps fail / 75kg 4 reps fail / 70kg 5 reps / 70kg 5reps / 70kg 5reps

incline db press 3x8-10 reps

22kg 10reps / 22kg 10reps / 22kg 10reps /

low incline db flyes 3 x 8-10 reps

16kg 10reps / 16kg 10reps / 16kg 10 reps

skull crushers 3 x 6-10 reps

25kg 10reps / 25kg 10reps / 25kg 10reps

triceps v-bar push downs

60kg 10reps / 65kg 8reps / 65kg 8 reps

off work today so going to catch up on the leg session i missed on sunday


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

done legs today as were meant to be done on sunday, today is normally my rest day but needed to get the legs in , got to say was impressed with myself found it much easier today dbol is doing it's job would of thought the sust be helping to ? read deca takes a good 3-5 weeks before really showing it's self ?

squat's 5x5 warm up 40kg 1o reps

50kg 5 reps / 55kg 5reps / 55kg 5reps / 55kg 5reps / 55kg 5reps

leg press 3x 10-12 reps

77kg 12reps / 85kg 5reps / 93kg 12reps

stiff leg deadlifts 4x 10-12 reps

60kg 12reps / 65kg 12reps / 65kg 12reps /65kg 12reps

front seated leg curls 3x 10-12 reps

30kg 12reps / 35kg 12reps / 35kg 12reps

seated calf raise 4x 20 reps

40kg 20reps / 40kg 20reps / 35kg 20reps

all in all happy with the way things are going . not seeing a massive change as of yet but strength has went up .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

thursday back and bi's

as said kept weight all the same and went for the max rep in each set with strict form , can honestly say im getting stronger and stronger by the day . had my 3rd jab today 2ml sust 1.5ml deca

assisted pull ups 4x 10 reps ''wide grip''

20kg 10reps / 20kg 10 reps / 20kg 10 reps / 25kg 10 reps

dead lifts 5x5

60kg 5reps / 100kg 5reps /100kg 5reps / 80kg 5reps / 80kg 5reps

pull downs 3x 10 reps '' wide grip '

65kg 10reps / 65kg 10 reps / 60kg 10reps

t-bar rows 3x 8-10 reps

35kg 10reps / 35kg 8reps / 35kg 8reps

biceps

ez bar curls 4x 8-10 ''seated with arm rest ''

25kg 10reps / 25kg 10reps / 30kg 8reps / 30kg 8reps

seated db hammer curls 3x 8-10 reps each arm

12kg 10reps / 12kg 10reps / 12kg 10 reps

shoulder's tomorrow then saturday morning its time to get on the scales , take body fat and pics to compare , can honestly say shape is starting to take place , and losing some body fat


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

friday shoulder's

swap standing over head BB press , for seated db press just to mix it up and think i'll keep doing this

seated db press 5x5

26kg 5reps / 22kg 5reps / 22kg 5reps / 22kg 5reps / 22kg 5 reps ( really felt these worked the shoulder's better than standing bb over head press )

standing side laterals 3 x 12-15 reps ( these are killers )

10kg 12reps / 10kg 12reps / 10kg 12reps

bent over rear delt cables 3 x 12-15 reps ( these also hit the rear delts hard ) were like they were in cramp after each set

15kg 12 reps / 10kg 15 reps / 15kg 12 reps

upright rows cables 3 x 8-10 reps

50kg 10 reps / 60kg 10 reps / 60kg 10reps

BB shrugs 3 x 6-10 reps ( really need straps for these as grips is stopping me lighting alot more )

90kg 8reps / 90kg 8 reps / 60kg to failure 15+ reps

been 2 weeks sice i weighed my self and on cycle and happy so far , getting a bit water retention upped the adex to .5 ever 2 days as was getting sore itchy nipples its kept it at bay a little but looks like it comes and goes day by day


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

You doing cardio at all mate?

Ive read some of your workouts but didnt notice any in the ones I looked at.

Im unsure about your cycle compound choice but see how you get on.. I think you could have easily done well at 500 mg test pw.

you should get the extra strength gains soon from the test/deca/dbol combo

where do you train at mate


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

darren.1987 said:


> You doing cardio at all mate?
> 
> Ive read some of your workouts but didnt notice any in the ones I looked at.
> 
> ...


hello mate thank's for poping in , yeah i do cardio once a week , which is tomorrow i have posted it some where , but the journal is a mess so probs hard to find , fastened cardio rowing machine , cross trainer , tredmil , i also have d-hack ultra burn which is insane strong

yeah i asked for help on a cycle and was told this 1 by a respected member on here ''hotdogs'' so looked it up and it sounded ok , so went with it, iv done a sust deca cycle about 7-8 yrs ago and got very good gains from it.

im just starting to notice my strength going up as i write every thing down in a note pad which i take to the gym , and each week i match the weight but now starting to up the reps . iv decided i want to do a clean bulk so cut my carbs and added more fiber ''broccoli ''

i train in south shields mate


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Weigh in day and got to say I am very happy with how things are going

Adding pics off phobe then will update on the laptop


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well as said i am happ with how things are going took my weight , body fat and measurement's

weight st 13.2.6oz or 184.4 lbs or 83.7kg

body fat 15.25

pounds of body fat 28.12

pounds of lean body weight 156.28

measurement's

right bi, 15''

left bi, 14,7

back 42''

right thigh 24''

left thigh 23''

right calf 15''

left calf 15''

im losing body fat and gained weight so happy with that . 

just went back and compared last weeks weight and body fat and got to say i am very happy , lost just shy of 5% body fat in 2 weeks and gained 2.7kg in weight


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

ok well things are going good , diet is strict training is strict, and the ASS is starting to really show its self .

sunday&monday was rest ,

today was chest iv started to up the weight this week and next week keep it the same .

BB flat bench press 5x5 warm up 40kg for 20 reps

70kg 5reps / 80kg 5reps / 80kg 5reps / 80kg 5reps / 80kg 5reps '' my personal best is 100kg when i was only 12st so thats my aim this time around

decline DB press 3x8-10

22kg 8reps / 24kg 8reps / 24kg 8reps

low incline flyes 3x 8-10

16kg 8reps / 16kg 10reps / 16kg 10reps

skull crushers 3x 8-10

25kg 10reps / 25kg 10reps / 25kg 10reps

v-bar push downs 3x 8-10

60kg 10 reps / 65kg 10 reps / 70kg 8reps

iv cut my carbs down also cut my fats a little upped my fiber and every thing else the same will put a myfitness pal pic up end of each week


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't let them Talk you down get ramped up On gear become an animal


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> Don't let them Talk you down get ramped up On gear become an animal


hahah they didnt talk me down mate , im my own man but i do take advice on board  im happy with how things are going 50mg dbol/500 sust/ 350 deca 

will see how these next 2 weeks go with dropping the cats and fats, just ate my 200g chicken 30g whole grain rice and still hungry  roll on bed time for my eggs and protein drink


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Eat big, train Heavy, rest well.

Will all Come good !!


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

4th week in jabbed 2ml sust 1.5ml deca tonight back and bi's

pullup's ''assisted '' getting lighter each week but i do these really slow and hold at the top elbows pointing out with wide grip

4x 10

20kg for 10 / 20kg for 10 /20kg for 8 fail / 20kg 8 fail

dead lifts 5x5

60kg 5 easy / 100kg for 5 / 110 for 5 / 120kg for 5 / 120kg for 5 this is my PB 

pull downs ''wide grip '' 3x 12-15

65kg for 12 / 70kg for 10 fail / 70kg for 10 fail

t-bar rows 3x 8-10

40kg for 8 / 40kg for 8 / 40kg for 8

seated with rest EZ-preacher curls 4x 8-10

25kg for 10 / 30kg for 8/ 30kg for 8 / 30kg for 8

seated hammer curls 3x 8-10 each arm

12kg for 20 / 14kg for 20 / 14kg for 16fail

all in all very happy with how i am going , diet is very strict apart from cheat days am letting myself go to much :devil2: , got 10 days off work from today so going to really push myself , want to try get s=down to 10% body fat cardio nd sauna's every day


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

just over 3 week's in to my cycle , well got to admit let myself down over the bank hol  didnt train from thursday and diet went out the window  , not happy with myself , but back today and off work all week so going to really push myself, the days im not doing weights i;ll be doing cardio try get down to around 12%BF use the extra recovery/rest time i get been off work to get back on track

ok this week is a week where i keep the same weights same as last week and try to get the max reps out of each set

CHEST

flat BB press 5x5

80kg for 5/ 80kg for 5/ 80kg for 5/ 80kg for 5/ 80kg for 5 '''' found these pretty much easy will be doing 90kg next week

inline BD press 3x 8-10

24kg for 10 / 24kg for 10 / 24kg for 10

low incline flys

16kg for 10 / 16kg for 10 / 16kg for 10

TRICEPS

skull crushers 4x 8-10

25kg for 10 / 25kg for 10 / 25kg for 10 / 25kg for 10

v-bar pulldowns

60kg for 10 / 65kg for 10 / 70kg for 10

gear is well and truly kicked in really starting to get water retention / puffed up face etc etc , i started my hcg at 1500iu last week going to keep it at 1000iu each week from now till 2 weeks after my last jab


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well woke up this am and thought time to get back on track , had a 4 egg omelette , waited hr or so then took 1/4 d-hacks ultra burn & 1 effergin then waited another 45 mins to get in system and went to the gym to do some cardio

10mins rowing machine fast pace

10mins tredmil 10kmh

10mins bike spinning

and repeated above then went in the sauna for 15mins

well needless to say on way home in car i had to pull over and be sick , so time to get some fruit .veg down me and plenty water i think

well to tell the truth had to cut the bike short as i was starting to leave a puddle , my towel which i took just couldn't hold any more sweat lol

i weighed myself before the gym and after

before 13st,10,4 after -13st,8,4 so lost 2lbs in water mg:

iv been taken .5 adex every 2 days but still starting to hold losts of water from the gear , my carb intake is pretty low and my salt intake is near to nothing imho all clean foods .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

week 4 today iv been on 2ml sustanon 1.5ml deca , 50mg dbol , diet has always been clean apart from cheat days and last week gone opp's

my bdoy fat has went from 20 to 15 in 2 weeks and the next 2 weeks is up on saturday see where i am , my strength has went up while keeping strict form , cardio could of been better .

today was

BACK & BI'S

iv had to buy gloves nd straps to help with grip

wide grip pull ups ''assisted'' but im getting there

20kg for 10 / 15kg for 10 / 20kg for 10 / 20 kg for 10

dead lifts 5x5

80kg for 5 / 100kg for 5 / 120 for 5 / 120 for 5 / 120 for 5 , could add more and will next week

wide grip pull downs 3 x 12-15

65kg for 12 / 75kg for 12 / 75kg 12 ''

upright rows 3 x 8-10

45kg for 8 / 40kg for 8 / 40kg for 8

biceps

and were already near ready to explode

seated preacher curl's ez bar 4x 8-10 reps

35kg for 10 / 30kg for 8/ 27.5kg for 8 / 27.5kg for 8

seated db hammer curls 3x 8-10 reps

14kg for 20 / 14kg for 16 / 14kg for 16

all in all really happy with form etc etc this week, i was keeping the weight's the same as last next week i will up it a little next week . shoulder's tomorrow , legs saturday or sunday and vice versa for cardio, think i might do cardio saturday , legs sunday


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well seeing as i am off work hit the gym again this am done some cardio with the added help of 1/4 d-hacks ultra burn and trying to get my BF or water retention down also back there tonight to do shoulder's

10mins cross trainer

10 mins tredmil

10 mins rowing machine

10mins bike sprint

was ruined , soaked forgot to weigh myself before and after

lats and back are sore today i nice sore though


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SHOULDERS

seated DB press 5x5

20kg for 5 / 24kg for 5/ 26kg for 5/ 26kg for 5

standing DB side laterals 3 x 12-15

10kg for 12/ 12kg for 10 / 12kg for 10

rear delt cables 3 x 12-15

15kg for 12 / 15kg for 12/ 15kg for 12

upright rows 3 x 8-10

60kg for 10 / 70kg for 8/ 65kg for 8

BB shurgs 3 x 6-10 '' used straps which helped loads ''

100kg for 10 / 120kg for 10 / 120kg for 10

tomorrow going to try pilates then do some cardio then weigh nd take pics


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

4TH WEEK UPDATE

well went to pilates today only for it to be called off  , so done some cardio instead ,

10mins cross trainer

10min tredmil

10mins rowing machine

and 20 mins sauna

so 4 weeks ago today my stats were

4 weeks ago ---12st,11,4 TODAY --- 13.0.8 so thats 3lbs 4oz gain

4 weeks ago BF ---20.43 TODAY --- 13.08 which i am happy with as im losing body fat each week and gaining some weight :thumb:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

LEGS

well today i smashed my leg's , honestly could'nt walk down the stair's or drive home, had to sit in car for 20 mins as legs were empty

added more reps at least 10 and 1 more set so all 4 sets also done each rep as slow as i could which i found worked me more for sure .

squats would normaly be 5x5 went for 5x 10

55kg for 10/ 60kg 10 / 70kg for 10 / 80kg for 10 PB 

leg press should be 3 x 10-12 , done 4 x 12

100kg for 10 / 120kg for 10 / 120 for 10 / 120 for 10 /

stiff leg dead lifts ''kept these at 4x 10-12

80 for 10 / 80kg for 8/ 80kg for 6 / 80kg for 8

front seated leg curls should be 3x 10-12 done 4x 10-12

40kg for 10 / 50kg for 10 /60kg for 10 / 60kg for 10

seated calf raises should be 3x 6-10 , done 4x 20

40kg for 20 / 50kg for 20 / 50kg for 20 / 60kg for 15

if i am honest i was not lifting as heavy as i could of on my first set, was more using it to figure out what the weight was like , going to train leg's again on wednesday and start off heavy .

all in all happy with the work out . was going to add lunges but honestly couldn't stand up straight or walk , might miss the leg curls out and do lunges on wednesday .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

CHEST & TRI'S

this week i will up the weight a little 2.5kg to 5kg on each

flat bench press 5x5

80kg for 5 / 85kg for 5 / 85kg for 4 / 80kg for 5/ 80kg for 5

incline bd press 3 x 8-10

26kg for 10 / 28kg for 9 / 30kg for 8

low incline flyes 3 x 8-10

16kg for 10 / 18kg for 8 / 18kg for 8

TRI's

skull crushers 3x 8-10

25kg for 10 / 27.5kg for 8 / 30kg for 7

v-bar push downs 3 x8-10

75kg for 10 / 75kg for 6 / 65kg for 10


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

BACK AND BI's

today has to of been the toughest gym session iv ever done it was killer , still feeling sick now 2 hr's ltr

pull up's 4x 8-10 ( assisted ) i weigh 85kg

10kg for 8 / 5 non assisted  / 5 non assisted / 10kg for 10

dead lift 5x5 ( these ruined me today )

90kg for / 110 for 5 / 130 for 5 PB / 130 for 5 / 110 for 5 think i over done it as this took every thing out of the tank .

pulldowns 3 x 12-15

75 for 8 / 65 for 10 / 65 for 9 ''i was doing 75kg easy last week , think i'll not go as hard on dead lifts again on back day

t-bar rows 3x 8-10

45kg for 8 / 50kg for 8 / 50kg for 8

BI's

ez bar preacher curls 4x 8-10 ''seated with arm rest ''

40kg for 8 / 35 for 10 / 35 for 8 / 35 for 8

seated db hammer curl's 3 x 8-10 each arm

14kg for 20 / 14kg for 20 / 14kg for 20

today was my 5th jab 2ml sust 2 ml deca , still taken 50mg dbol , .5 adex every 4th day , 1500iu hcg each week , feeling alot stronger and looking alot leaner as think the deca is starting to really show it's self .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SHOULDER's

seated db over head press 5x5

24kg for 5/ 26kg for 5 / 26kg for 5 / 28kg for 5

standing db side laterals 3x 12-15

10kg for 10 / 12kg for 10 / 12kg for 10

rear delt cables 3 x 12-15

15kg for 12 each arm / 10kg for 12 e/a / 10kg for 12 e/a

upright rows 3 x 8-10

65kg for 10 / 70 kg for 10 / 70kg for 10

i would normally do barbell shurgs , but thought id try giving db shurgs a try

db shurgs 3 x 6-10

30kg for 10 / 30kg for 10 / 30kg for 10

my form is starting to slip a little due to going up the weight's a little to quick imho so going to stick with the same weight's as this week for another 2 week's till i am happy with my form .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cardio day , woke up 7ish had 6 boiled egg white' about half hr ltr , then hr after that 1 effergin 1/4 d-hacks ultra burn waited another 30 mins went to gym

I always drink 2 Ltrs of water before doing cardio with the stims

10 mins rowing machine very fast pace

10 mins treadmill 10kmh

10 mins cross trainer

25 mins bike spinning video which left me near for dead and towel and t-shirt couldn't hold no more sweat .

I would normally repeat above but done a bit longrr on bike and a much faster pace

Then 20 mins sauna home for some mackerel and s protein drink , and chill out all day on sofa eating like a beast to build up my energy for a killer leg session tomorrow .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

LEG's

would normally do legs on a sunday , but had a lazy day yesterday and off work today , kept same weights as last week , still don't get the same pump i get doing chest or shoulder's etc etc , still think my legs are lagging  but still couldn't walk out the gym and had to rest for 10 mins in car before i drove off so 100% working them to there death

squat 5x10

55kg for 10/ 60kg for 10 / 70kg for 10 / 80kg for 10 ''''had to split the last set up done 3 reps each and then 1 at end

leg press 3 x10-12

100kg for 12 / 120kg for 10 / 120kg for 10 / 120kg for 10

stiff dead lift 4 x 10-12

80 for 10 / 80kg for 10 / 80 kg for 8 / 80kg for 6

front seated leg curls 3 x 10-12

40kg for 10 / 50kg for 10 / 60kg for 10 / 60kg for 10

seated calf raise 3x 20

40kg for 20 / 50kg for 20 / 60kg for 15 -------- these are killers calf's go in to cramp when doing these

this is end of week 5 on cycle all in all im happy as BF% has went down loads, iv gained good strength and a little size im hoping the next 7 week's i start to put some size on .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

got my dates mixed up i am now at the end of week 7 of my cycle i thought it was the start of week 7 , so a am 1 week behind getting my blood's done cvnt :cursing: oh well i'll try get there this week some time . i amj very happy with the amount of strength and weight i have gained also dropped 9% body fat

CHEST & TRI's

flat bench BB press 5x5

80kg for 5 / 90kg for 5 / 80kg for 5 / 100kg PB :thumb :for 1 dropped down to 80 to finish the last 4 reps .

inline db press 3x 10-12

26kg for 12/ 28kg for 8/ 26kg for 10

low inline flyes 3 x 8-10

18kg for 10 / 18kg for 10 / 18kg for 8

TRI's

skull chrusher's 3 x 8-10

30kg for 10 / 30kg for 10 / 30kg for 10

v-bar cable pushdowns 3 10-12

65kg for 10 / 70kg for 10 / 75kg for 9

added in some over head rope extension's for a bit stretch

40kg for 12 / 40kg for 12 / 40kg for 12 really helped with the stretch and pumped my arms up more than ever , think i will add this to my routine from now on .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well i have made my wednesday rest day in to a day of pilates , which i honestly think has helped with a slight niggle in my shoulder which give me cramp/spasm lower trap , not it has gone and it help's learn the best way to stretch and we all know how good stretching is im only doing level 2 stuff but fek me it's hard 100% now fitted in to my life . highly recommend it :thumb:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

double post


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

BACK & BI's

was my 8th jab today 2ml sust & 2 ml deca + 750iu HCG , finished dbol begining of week as got dates wrong so went 7 weeks instead of 6 with the dbol ,

dont know if pilates has a say in this but elbow joint's today are really sore also was getting cramp in my left tricep any way's

pull ups/ chin ups wide grip 4 x 8-10 (assisted ) i weigh 85kg

10kg for 10/ 10kg for 8 / 15kg for 8 / 20kg for 6 really strugled with pain in my elbow's doing these which iv never had before

dead lift 5x5

90kg for / 110 for 5 /110 for 5 / 110 for 5 / 110 for 5

pull downs wide grip 3 x 10-12

65 for 10 / 70 for 10 / 75 for 8

t-bar row's ( thought we would try these seated ) which to be honest i could feel better on my lats

70kg for 12 / 80kg for 12 / 80 kg for 12

BI's

seated ez bar preacher curls 4 x 8-10 ( again felt a real discomfort in my elbow's which i found very strange )

35 for 10 / 35 for 8 / 35 for 8 / 30 for 8

seated hammer curls 3 x 8-10 each arm

14kg for 8 / 14kg for 8 / 14 kg for 8

just didnt feel in the mood tonight also my elbow's giving me serous stiff/sore /ache pain ?


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SHOULDER's

been doing seated bd press for shoulder the last 4 weeks so thought change it to standing over head bb press

over head bb press 5x5

40kg for 5 / 50kg for 5 / 50kg for 5 / 50kg for 5 / 50kg for 5

standing db side laterals 3x 12-15

10kg for 12 / 12kg for 12 / 12kg for 12

rear delt cables 3x 12-15

15kg for 12 / 15kg for 12 / 15kg for 12

upright rows ( cables ) 3 x 8-10

65kg for 10 / 70kg for 10 / 70kg for 10

bb shrugs ( forgot my straps ahhhhhhhhh)

100kg for 10 / 100kg for 10 / 60kg for 30

the pain in my elbows is going so all i can think is was off pilates on wednesday

will be taking body fat and weighing/ photo's of myself tomorrow i do this every 2 week's was 13% bf 2 weeks ago hoping for around 11/12% this time around as cut alot of carbs nd fats in my diet .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

been 2 week's since taken my BF% weighing myself and pics , not alot has changed looking at me imho maybe a little bit more shape , strength is getting better each week , diet iv cut alot of carbs so now its 6 egg whites in the morning before work 10am bait it's a salad & chicken iv also cut the evvo out of this meal , then at 1pm its mince whole grain rice with green veg , then next meal is before gym at 5pm which is a tinned mackerel then after gym its a protein drink with milk , then it's either chicken or mince with either rice or pasta & veg then just before bed 6 egg whites

ill work out the cal's im eating now today which i started 3 weeks ago , to what i was eating at the start of my cycle , but it has helped me cut from 20% to 12 in 8 week's with gaining weight/muscle so happy with that

weight 13st .7lbs .4oz

BF 12.19

so in 8 week's iv gained 10lbs in weight and lost 8% bf i dont know if that's good or bad ? but im happy with it so far , this cycle was more to get me back to my best and then stick at it and 12 month's later do another cycle to really push myself .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Iv not put pics up of legs as to be honest there getting me down I honestly kill these every week on a Sunday I missed them once but still do dead lifts mid week ,

Just won't grow , getting alot stronger all I can think is there is no fat on my lags so making them look alot thiner than my upper body , I'm on my feet 5 days a week 8-9hrs a day at work so think there not getting enough rest . I'll keep at them might just take alot longer .

Like I says not a massive change , but happy with the progress , let's see if I lose a bit more water/bf since stopping the dbol this week .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

opps forgot to update my leg session on sunday, and lost me bleeding note pad as left at the gym on that day , grrrrrrrrrr :cursing: good job iv got it all logged on here , but i do know it was all same weights just upped the reps on some but felt alot easier lifting the same weight's as the week before so happy with that , getting more shape in my legs just not size 

CHEST and TRI's

flat bench press bb i thought id super set these from now on with 5x5 bb followed by 5x5 db so done 5 reps bb followed straight after with 5 reps db

5x5

90kg for 90 - 30kg for 5 / 90kg for 5 -30kg for 5 / 90kg for 5 -30kg for 3 / 90kg for 5 -30kg for 3

incline db press 3 x8-10

28kg for 10 / 28kg for 8 / 28kg for 8

low incline flyes 3 x 10-12

18kg for 10/ 18kg for 10 / 18kg for 10

TRI's

skull crusher's 3 x 10-12

27.5kg for 10 / 40kg for 8/ 40kg for 8

v-bar push downs 3 x 10-12

65kg for 12 / 75kg for 10 / 85kg for 6

threw some single arm push downs

3x 10

25 for 10 / 30kg for 8/ 25 kg for 10

been stopped the Dbol for near a week now and not lost any strength imho or any size dont think iv got as much water retention or my estrogen level's are not as high now as not getting sore /itchy nipple's and not had a adex since friday . all in all happy and still another 7 weeks left on cycle


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

pilates again tonight for a hr , and again i will swear in as little as 4 week's it's helping me with my core . also it's helping learn some very useful stretch's , only problem is now .

i am at gym tue/ pilates wed/ gym thur / gym fri/ gym saturday cardio / gym sunday / rest day monday , which is just not enough . going to wait till end of cycle and do

gym/rest/gym/rest/gym/rest and so on .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

week 8 , 9th jab of 2ml sust 500ml . 2ml deca 500ml , 750iu hcg , all going good strength has shot up this week imho dont know why but feeling really good in myself in the gym tonight

BACK & BI's

pull/chin up's 4 x 10-12 '' assisted '' wide grip i weigh 86kg

10kg for 10 / 10kg for 8 / 20kg for 8 / 20kg for 8

DEAD LIFT's 5 x5

100kg for 5 / 140kg for 5 PB :thumbup1: / 140KG FOR 5 / 100KG FOR 5 / 100KG FOR 5

pull downs ''wide grip '' 3 x 10-12

60kg for 12 / 80kg for 8 / 75kg for 10

t-bar row's 3 x 8-10

50kg for 8 / 50kg for 8 / 50kg for 8

BI's

seated preacher ez bar 4 x 10-12

40kg for 10 / 40kg for 8 / 30kg for 10 / 30kg for 10

seated hammer curl's 3 x 8-10 each arm

14kg for 18 / 14kg for 16 / 14kg for 19

threw some single cable curls in just to help with the stretch 3 x 8-10

25kg for 10 / 25kg for 10 / 30kg for 10

very happy with tonight's session hiting 140kg dead lift's with good form imho , i had to use strap's to help with grip , i think i could easy get 160 for 1 if i tried , but with no belt i dont want to risk it .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well to say i am devastated is a understatement , been struck down with a very bad case of food poison '''bbq friday '' , and not in a good way iv lost 10lbs in 4 days , its took me 9 week's to gain that weight i honestly feel like ****e /ill  , will carry on with this journal when im back to fitness which will be next week at earliest imho .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

feeling a whole lot better  , eating good, getting plenty fruit/veg and oily fish , little and loads, i went from 13,11lbs to 13,1lbs in 4 days was not a nice experience at all !!! iv got my weight back up to 13st 8lbs and feel great

well was just over 9 weeks on cycle and thought long and hard about starting pct with getting knocked back so much , but going to carry on so just took 2.5ml sust/ 2ml deca , 750iu hcg , will go to gym tomorrow and see where i am with weights ,

also to try get my strength back up im going to take 40mg of dbol for 4 week's

so i be taken the bdol to week 13, going to take the deca to 12 wks and sust to 14 wks ,


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Keep at it bud

Nice going on the pb for deadlifts.. ive never tried a 1rm either personally dont see the point!

I go between 5-10 reps usually. . Sometimes more on lighter weights

you on 625mg pw of sus I take it?


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

darren.1987 said:


> Keep at it bud
> 
> Nice going on the pb for deadlifts.. ive never tried a 1rm either personally dont see the point!
> 
> ...


hello mate, thank's for poping in  yeah i like to do at least a 5 rep but i think my body responds better to higher reps if im honest , i train like a beast in the gym come out sweating like fek each and every time even in a gym with aircon

yeah you be right 625ml of sust pinned once a week along with 500ml deca,

i did see a very good weight gain around week 5-7 and thought to myself woooow getting to be to quick so dropped alot of carbs and fats which sort of stopped me growing , im going to start adding them carbs and fats i dropped from my diet started tonight .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

first day back at gym since falling ill with food poison , and have not lost much strength but a little , happy neither the less 

was a full body work out 2 exercise's to each body part 15-20 reps , followed by 5min cross trainer 15mins sauna , very good work out imho

flat bench

40kg for 25 / 80kg for 15

decline bd press 18kg for 25 / 28kg for 15

back

wide grip lat pulldowns

45kg for 25 / 60kg for 15

t-bar rows

45kg for 20 / 45kg for 15

shoulders

seated db press 18kg for 25 / 28kg for 10

standing db side raise's

10kg for 15 / 10kg for 15

bi's

standing cable curl's

40kg for 25 / 60kg for 20

standing db hammer curls 14kg for 20 / 14kg for 20

tri's

v-bar pushdowns

40kg for 25 / 60kg for 15

legs

leg press

100kg for 15 / 100kg for 15

seated calf raise's

40kg for 30 / 40kg for 30

then 5mins blast on cross trainer followed by 15mins sauna

home cnp pro peptide + oats+ peanut butter + 1pt semi milk

not happy with how much weight i lost , but hey ho , strength wasnt down to much but was'nt the same . ill be back to my best in 2 week's imho


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

first real gym session since being ill over a week ago, strength isnt as bad as i thought it be, i'll be back to my best by end of this week 

CHEAST & TRI's

5x5 BB flat bench press + super set with db press

70kg bb for 5 / 25kg db for 5 / 80kg for 5 -26kg for 5 / 90kg for 5 -26kg for 3 / 70kg for 5 was ruined after these so didnt get my last set of db in think i might of went a little to hard to quick

decline DB press 3 x 8-10

26kg for 8 / 24kg for 6 / 22kg for 6 / chest was fatigue after doing the super sets on flat bench

low decline DB fly's 3 x 10-12

14kg for 12 / 14kg for 8 / 14kg for 8

_________________________________

TRI's

skull crusher's

25kg for 10 / 25kg for 10 / 25kg for 10

cable rope push downs

45kg for 12 / 50kg 10 / 50kg for 10

over head cable rope

50kg for 10 / 50kg for 10 / 50kg for 10

then done a bit of cardio which i never do after a gym session , but seeing summer is here think its time to get rid of some of this fat

cross trainer for 5min at very fast pace .

home to cnp pro peptide + oats + 1pt milk .

will wait 1hr then have steak and new potato's with hand full of veg , then just before bed 4 or 6 whole egg's along with another pro peptide drink with oats and milk . im just trying to get some enrgy back in me from being bad so adding alot more cal's this week see how i get on .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

BACK & BI's tonight and was very happy strength has came back alot quicker from being ill then i thought 

dead lift's 5x5

100kg for 5 / 150kg for 5 PB :thumbup1: / 150 FOR 4 / 150 FOR 4 / 80kg for 10

wide grip lat pull downs 3x 10-12

75k5 for 10 / 75kg for 10 / 65kg for 10

t-bar rows 3x 8-10

50kg for 8 / 40kg for 10 / 50kg for 8

BI's

seated EZ preacher curls 4x8-10

40kg for 8 / 35kg for 10 / 45kg for 6 / 35kg for 8 /

seated hammer curl's 3x 8-10 each arm

16kg for 8 E,A / 16kg for 8 E,A / 16kg for 8 E,A

then done 5min's cardio on cross trainer at a very high pace .

hom,e pro peptide with a pt milk , then 40 mins later 200g chicken fillet 50g of whole grain rice , green beans and broccoli and 2 tbsp of extra virgin olive oil .

got to say i am very happy with tonight's session , was thinking it take alot more time to get back to me best . week 10 and another 2.5ml sust / 2m deca 750iu hcg also iv upped the adex to 1 tab ever 3 days wish i had of done this from the start as it's cut a lot of water retention from me , going to take the deca to week 12 and sust to week 12 and carry the hcg another 2 week's after last jab . then start my pct with nol/col


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SHOULDER's

well thought id try a pre-work out drink was free from bulk powder's when i bought my washing up liquid ( BCAA non flavored ) what a awful taste i give it away , any ways tried there pre-work out and BOOM did it half work also give my mate half and wouldn't shut the fek up all way through the gym session and home in car , needless to say he not be getting no more from me . my head and ear's are still ringing now lol , also i wouldn't take it through the week as wouldn't get to sleep for work .but it did work well .

seated shoulder press db 5x5 ( i done more reps ) these weights are each db each arm

20kg for 10 / 24kg for 8 / 26kg for 8 / 28kg for 5 / 28kg for 6

standing side lateral's db , 3x 12-15

10kg for 12 / 12kg for 8 / 10kg for 10

rear delt cables 3x 12-15

20kg for 10 / 20kg for 10 / 25kg for 5

upright rows cables 3x 8-10

65kg for 12 / 75kg for 8 / 75kg for 8

barbell shrugs 3x 6-10 ( forgot my straps grrrrrrr)

80kg for 10/ 80kg for 10 / 80kg for 8

all in all very happy with my my strength and gains at week 10 of cycle . will do weight and BF% -pics tomorrow before legs ,


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well had a cheat weekend as wanted to watch the groves & froch fight . so didnt get round to taken pics or body fat will do it this weekend

CHEAST & TRI's

flat bench press super set with DB 5x5

80kg for 5- 22kg for 5 / 90kg for 5 -22kg for 5 / 90kg for 5 -22kg for 5 / 80kg for 5 -22kg for 5 / 80kg for 5 -22kg for 5

incline ''machine ''

40kg for 15 / 50kg for 7 / 50kg for 7

cable flyes over arm 3x

25kg for 15/ 30kg for 12 / 30kg for 10

cable flyes under arm 3x

25kg for 15 / 30kg for 15 / 25kg for 15

TRI's

skull crusher's 3x 8-10

30kg for 10 / 35kg for 10 / 35kg for 8

flat bar push downs 3 x 10-12

65kg for 10 / 75kf for 5-65kg for 5 / 75kg for 8

single arm push downs 3x 10-12

20kg for 10 / 20kg for 10 / 20kg for 10 /

all in all very happy with the cycle only 4 weeks left to PCT


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

was off work today so done some cardio this morning , 5mins rowing machine fast pace / 10 mins doing HIT , was running at 10kph then sprinting at 16kph for 1min then dropping back down to 10kph done this for the last 5 mins , then done 10min's cross trainer at a very high pace , then 15min sauna . lost 4lbs in water from going to gym to getting back home

BACK & BI's

pullup's/chin up's wide grip ''doing these non assisted '' i weigh 90kg

3 x for 6 reps

dead lifts ''i love these  ''

warmed up with 70kg for 10

100kg for 5 / 150kg for 5 / 150kg for 5 / 100kg for 5 / 100kg for 5

pull downs/lats

3 x

75kg for 10 / 80kg for 8 PB / 90kg for 6 PB

seated t-bar rows 3x

100kg for 10 / 100kg for 10 / 100kg for 10

BI's

could'nt get on a preacher bar for first time since joining this gym 

standing cable curl's flat bar 4x

80kg for 8 / 80kg for 4 - 50kg for 5 / 60kg for 10 / 70kg for 8

seated hammer curl's 3x

16kg for 16 / 16kf for 16 / 20kg for 10 -16kg for 5 /

standing db curls 3x to failure

10kg for 35 / 10kg for 30 / 10kg for 25


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SHOULDER's

seated db shoulder press 5x5

28kg for 5 / 30kg for 5 / 30kg for 5 / 30kg for 5 / 26kg for 4 '''didnt rest long enough on last set

stand db side lateral's 3x 12-15

10kg for 12 / 10kg for 12 / 10kg for 12

rear delt cables 3 x 12-15

15kg for 12 / 15kg for 12 / 15kg for 12

upright rows cable's 3x 8-10

75kg for 10 / 80kg for 8 / 70kg for 10

close grip cable shurgs '' felt these work my trap's more than any other exercise ever '' 3x 10-15

105kg for 15 / 105kg for 15 / 105 for 10

all in all very happy with how thing's are going . will be having my last shot of deca next week as going to give the sust 3 more week's . still taken hcg and adx weekly . also got clo/nolv +hcg for PCT


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well i thought id try giving fastend cardio a try . woke up had nothing but a pint of water and went to gym ,

5mins rowing fast pace

10mins tredmil at 10kph

10 mins cross trainer fast pace.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

CHEST & TRI's

flat bb bench press + super set db press 5x5

90kg for 5 + 26kg for 5 / 90kg for 5 + 26kg for 5 / 80kg for 5 + 26kg for 5 / 80kg for 5 + 26kg for 5 / 80kg for 5 + 26kg for 5 .

incline db press 3x

28kg for 8 / 28kg for 8 / 28kg for 8

low incline flyes 3x

18kg for 9 / 16kg for 8 / 16kg for 8

TRI's

skull crusher's + super set with dip's ( own body weight ) 3x

20kg for 10 + 5 dips/ 40kg for 8 + 5 dip's / 35kg for 8 + 5 dip's

v-bar push down's 3x

75kg for 10 / 75kg for 8 / 65kg for 10

over head rope extensions 3x

50kg for 15 / 50kg for 5 / 50kg for 5

all in all happy with how thing's have went this cycle , last shot of deca this week will keep taken sust for another 3 week's till holiday then when baqck from hol start pct .

if i could of changed any thing id of done a bit more cardio and not missed my legs aas much as i have , i still do them but not as much as i should . diet haqs been spot on , only had 3-4 weekends where iv had a little cheat/drink but never went over board .

will not touch any more ASS till next yr at the very earliest also go by my blood's . thinking of getting a ONline couch to help educate me a bit more and push me that little bit further.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

i have been logging my cycle in a book at home as to how much sust/deca /dbol iv been taken each week and how long , and when i took hcg etc etc , well looked back and iv been on cycle . it was 11 week's yesterday . so didnt have another jab of deca as i only want a 14 week cycle so want 4 week's of test after my last deca jab . so just went with 2.5ml of sust today and will for another 3 week's so take me 4 week's since my last jab of deca and 5-6 week's to PCT from last jab of deca .

still taken 750iu hcg 1 adex ever 3 days .

BACK & BI's

deadlifts 5x5 @ thought id push myself on these ''

100kg for 5 / 170kg for 2 PB :thumb: / 140kg for 5 / 130kg for 5 / 130kg for 8 done these with 1 sec pause and sort of enjoyed them better that way ?

chin/pull ups close grip 3x i weigh 92kg

6 rep's / 5 reps / 5 reps

wide grip pull downs 3x

70kg for 12 / 75kg for 10 / 70kg for 10

t-bar row ''seated ' 120kg for 6 / 120kg for 8 / 120kg for 7

BI's

seated preacher curls ex-bar 4x

40kg for 8 / 40kg for 8 / 30kg for 12 / 30kg for 12 /

seated hammer curl's 3x

14kg for 16 / 14kg for 16 / 16kg for 16

all in all very happy with how things are going let's hope for a good recovery over the next few week/month's


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SHOULDER's

db seated shoulder press 5x5

24kg for 5 / 30kg for 5 / 32kg for 5 / 34kg for 5 PB :thumb: / 32kg for 5

standing db side laterals 3x

12kg for 10 / 12kg for 10 / 10kg for 10

rear delt cable's 3x '' i do these as in bent over in deadlift starting position sort of stance ''

15kg for 12 / 15kg for 12 / 10kg for 15 ''really felt the burn in last set ''

upright rows 3x

75kg for 10 / 60kg for 10 / 50kg for 12 .

db shurg's 3x

42kg for 10 / 42kg for 8 dropped as felt a shooting pain up side or right neck . so stopped the session . feeling ok now so hope it's ok in the morning .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well thought id try a full body work out with very light weight's with 30+ reps. my god it's hard work. even with bench pressing 20kg including bar for 30 rep's x 3 sets the burn/pump's was insane . then followed by 45min cardio + 15mins sauna  feeling great


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well been working from 6am till 7:30pm last few night's so gym has been getting missed. but thought enough was enough . got in 7:30 had 6 scrambled egg's . quick shower then straight back out .

CHEST & TRI's

flat bench press + super set with db 5x3

80kg for 5 + 24kg db for 5 / 80kg for 5 + 24kg for 5 / 80kg for 5 + 24kg for 5

incline db press 3x

24kg for 12 / 26kg for 8 / 30kg for 8

cable flyes 3x

25kg for 12 / 35kg for 8 / 30kg for 10 + 15kg till fail

TRI's

couldn't get on my skull crusher's 

cable rope push down's 4x

40kg for 15 / 60kg for 10 / 70kg for 10 / 70kg for 5 dropped to 50kg for another 10

flat bar 50kg for 10 / 50kg for 10 / 50kg for 10

over head rope extension's 30kg till fail

then done 10min's cross trainer on number 6 keeping above 140

should sleep tonight .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

still feeling very tired with the long extra shift's i am doing at work. but hey ho .

BACK & BI's

deadlift's 5x5

100kg for 5 / 150kg for 5 / 150kg for 5 / 110kg for 5 / 110kg for 5

lat pulldown's ''wide grip 3x

70kg for 12 / 70kg for 12 / 70kg for 10

t-bar row's 3x

50kg for 8 / 50kg for 5 / 50kg for 5

BI's

seated with arm rest ez bar - preacher curl's 4x

40kg for 8 / 35kg for 8 / 35kg for 8 / 35kg for 8

seated hammer curl's 3x

14kg for 16 / 14kg for 16 / 16kg for 16


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SHOULDER's

standing barbell over head press 5x5

40kg for 5 / 50kg for 5 / 60kg for 5 / 50kg for 5 / 55kg fir 5

seated side lateral's 3x

10kg for 12 / 10kg for 12 / 10kg for 12

rear delt cable's 3x

15kg for 12 / 15kg for 12 / 15kg for 12

upright rows super set

85kg for 5 -50kg for 10 / 85 kg for 5 - 50kg for 10 / 85kg for 5 - 50kg for 10

close grip cable shurg's 3x

85kg for 15 / 85kg for 20 / 85kg for 20


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well this journal is near done had my last jab of sust 250 @ 750mg thursday gone . will be having 4 more shots of hcg over the next 4 weeks then start my PCT after my last shot of hcg . giving me 5 weeks from last jab of sust , 7 weeks from last jab of deca before taking any nolv/clom also will be taken my adex till i start my pct

then i will update this thread again 10 weeks after my last jab to see what gains i have made .

thank's for looking in 

edit got my pct wrong opp's it's amended


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

back from hols today. will continue with this journal till iv finished my PCT so i can look back and compare with on ASS and not on . will start back at the gym tomorrow


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well first weight session since my hol's i was there yesterday doing a cardio session with sauna to sweat the drink out of me .

any ways it's been 2 weeks since my last jab. and happy to say iv still got all my strength but recovery between sets is much longer and now back home im really tierd it's knocked me for six if i am honest .

CHEST & TRI's

bb flat bench press 5x5

80kg for 5 x5 sets

incline db press 3x

24kg for 10 / 26kg for 8 / 26kg for 8

standing cable flyes 5x

15kg for 12 / 15kg for 12/ 20kg for 10 / 20kg for 10 / 25kg for 10

tri's

cable v-bar push downs 4x

60kg for 10 / 60kg for 10 / 75 kg for 8 / 75kg for 8

flat bar push downs 4x

60kg for 10 / 60kg for 10 / 65 kg for 8 / 65kg for 8

then down 5mins on cross trainer on number 10 keeping it above 190 .

like said recovery is very noticeable.

iv also started taken bcaa 30min before gym and soon as i get in along with 10 grams creatine before gym . also along with my adex and 1000iu hcg


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well it's been 3 week's since last jab of sust and 6 weeks since last jab of deca. been on hol for 2 weeks . and in thoise 2 weeks done 1 gym session which was more of a full body work out and cardio when i got back from my hols. sooooo today was first real session see how thing's are going

in general my self being is all good . my sex drive is still good. BUT! i am feeling alot more tired. have been feeling this way for around week now .

am still taking adex at .5 every 2 days and 1000iu every week. . 2 more weeks then will start my PCT

flat bb bench press 5x5

90kg for 5 / 80kg for 5 / 80kg for 5 / 80kg for 5 / 70kg for 5 ( found recovery from each set taking longer and tiring near the end of the sets )

incline bd press 3x

24kg for 10 / 28kg for 6 / 28kg for 8

standing cable flyes 3x

20kg 10 / 25kg for 10 / 30kg for 10

TRI's

standing cable rope push downs 50kg for 10/ 50kg for 10 / 70kg for 8

standing flat bar puss downs 3x

60kg for 10 / 70kg for 6 / 70kg for 8

over head cable -rope 3x

50kg for 10 x3 sets

well all in all felt good. as said felt more i was tiring alot quicker and needed more rest between set's. but strength is still there when i compare. just start to drop a bit of weight end of set's . think a pre-work would stop this . but can not touch them do not agree with me .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

BACK % BI's

well day by day i feel im getting that little bit more tired after work inbetween rep's & sets at the gym . also getting more doms. like tonight doing dead lift's i got a very sore aching feeling in bottom of back. was poor form as did a video and watched it over nd over and form was good. so it's just the feeling of fatigue .

dead lift 5x5

170 x 3 as the 4th was a fail / 150kg x 5 / 100kg x5 / 100kg x 5 / 100kg x 5

unassisted chin/pull ups close grip 4x5 i weigh 89kg

1st x 5 / 2nd x 5 / 3rd x 4 / 4th x 4

wide grip lat pull downs 3 x

70kg x 8 / 70kg x 8 / 60kg x 10

t-bar rows 3x

45kg x 8 / 45kg x 8 / 45kg x 8

BI's

seated ez bar preacher curls 4x

35kg x 8 / 35kg x8 / 35kg x 8 / 35kg x 8

seated preacher curl's 3x

16kg x 16 / 14kg x 16 / 16kg x 14

all in all happy with how things are going , im having to dig deep but sticking at it . might drop my weight's a little or reps so help with recovery for a while till my own natural test gets back up and the rest of my hormones

1 shot of 100iu hcg tonght last shot next week then week after that start my PCT for 4 week's .


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SHOULDER's

well i finish early on a Friday and with every day when i finish early or don't work i feel stronger in the gym that day. if i didn't work it would help hell lot more fact .

standing shoulder press 5x5

60kg X 5 pb :thumb: , 60KG X5 / 60KG X 5 60KG X 5 / 50kg x 5

standing side lateral raises 3x

10kg x 12 / 10kg x 10 / 10kg x 10

bent over rear delts 3x

15kg x 12 / 15kg x 10 / 15kg x 10

close grip cable shrugs 3 x ( i do these light as have a slight trap strain )

60kg x 20 / 70kg /20 / 70kg x 20

felt great today happy with the work out .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats some strong shoulder pressing mate what do you weigh ?


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats some strong shoulder pressing mate what do you weigh ?


thank's for poping in and the compliment mate much appreciated  my weight is 13st.7lbs . but goes up nd down most week's due to poor diet over weekends ''cheat day '' not meal lol . and my cardio is on the weekends . so mondays im at lightest 13st.2 then by friday day before cardio im around 13st.7lbs


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

micky12 said:


> thank's for poping in and the compliment mate much appreciated  my weight is 13st.7lbs . but goes up nd down most week's due to poor diet over weekends ''cheat day '' not meal lol . and my cardio is on the weekends . so mondays im at lightest 13st.2 then by friday day before cardio im around 13st.7lbs


Thats impressive mate your light and hitting 60kg for sets of 5 your 1 rep max must be about 75kg-80kg as for cardio iv only recently started that myself and i hate it lol. Keep up the good work will follow your progress


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats impressive mate your light and hitting 60kg for sets of 5 your 1 rep max must be about 75kg-80kg as for cardio iv only recently started that myself and i hate it lol. Keep up the good work will follow your progress


to be honest mate iv never tried any 1 rep max as of yet on any of my weight's . as i feel i lose form if i go to heavy. and last thing i want is a injury , so i play safe with all my weight's if i am honest . slow rep's count to 3 through most them lol well i try hahaha .

thank's again mate


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well it's going in to the 4th week since my last shot of sust and 8 week's since last shot of deca. still taking 1000iu hcg and adex but cut this down alot. due to not getting any signs of water retention or gyno . will have 1 more shot of hcg or 2 before starting the PCT

strength wise not lost much at all. but i do have to have more of a rest between each set. also feel alot more tired after gym when home . sex drive is still ok . not as sexed crazed manic no more but still getting morning wood and random wood and still growl at the girl's in the gym .

diet is still doing good all in all happy 

CHEST & TRI's

BB flat bench press 5x5

warmed up with stretching and 40kg for 20reps

90kg x 5 / 90kg x 5 / 100kg x 3 4th fail / 90kg x 5 / 90kg x 5

incline db press 3x

28kg x 8 / 30kg x 8 / 32kg x 6

standing cable flyes 3 x '' done these so arm's are parallel with floor back straight standing up straight with 1 leg behind so keep me from flying backwards and support lol

25kg x 15 / 35kg x 10 / 40kg x 6

TRI's

v-bar cable push downs 3 x

70kg x 10 / 80kg x 8 / 80kg x 8

home to 3 scoop pro peptide 500ml mil , 2 scoop of oats blended . then a orange ,


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

ok due to unexpected personal reasons iv not been training and keeping to my diet as i should have been , but things are turning for the the better .

update on my cycle and PCT

ITS BEEN 9 WEEK'S SINCE LAST SHOT OF DECA AND 5 WEEK SINCE LAST SHOT OF SUST . so i started my clomad and noladex today

its going to look like this

clo 100/100/50/50

nol 20/20/20/20

5000iu vit D

Aspartic Acid (3g daily for 4 weeks)

ALSO SOME zma

i am taking creatine also BCAA

strength has been spot on, i have not dropped any huge amount of strength . 170kg deadlifts are now 150kg 5x5 bench press has went from 100kg 5x5 to 80-90kg 5x5 and the rest of my weights have only dropped a very small amount

i was taking 1500iu from 3 weeks in cycle all way up to 5 week's after last jab .

only thing that that i have really noticed is recovery in between sets , also that feel on top of the world factor has dropped a fair bit . but i still feel good in myself happy and looking good so all is good .

let's see how i get on with clomad/nolvadex over the next 4 week's


----------



## odin1980 (Mar 4, 2019)

Where has all my pics gone ? Can mods get them back or they lost ? Thanks

kind regards


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

odin1980 said:


> Where has all my pics gone ? Can mods get them back or they lost ? Thanks
> 
> kind regards


 What pics?

From where?

MOD's have no powers to make any site changes, other than getting rid of dead wood.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

odin1980 said:


> Where has all my pics gone ?


 Sorry about your pics. Here's one of a fit bird as compensation


----------



## odin1980 (Mar 4, 2019)

Sasnak said:


> Sorry about your pics. Here's one of a fit bird as compensation
> 
> View attachment 170379


 haha I like your style  thanks buddy ?


----------



## odin1980 (Mar 4, 2019)

Sparkey said:


> What pics?
> 
> From where?
> 
> MOD's have no powers to make any site changes, other than getting rid of dead wood.


 all the pics in my old thread ( this one ) I lost my old email password do had to open another account ( this one ) but thought id dig my old journal up look thee it etc etc but all the pics I loaded up are gone ...i just thought the mods would of been able to see if they were archived.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

odin1980 said:


> all the pics in my old thread ( this one ) I lost my old email password do had to open another account ( this one ) but thought id dig my old journal up look thee it etc etc but all the pics I loaded up are gone ...i just thought the mods would of been able to see if they were archived.


 Give @vs-Admin a DM, he may be able to help get your old account reset.

Can't help on the pics sorry.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sasnak said:


> Sorry about your pics. Here's one of a fit bird as compensation
> 
> View attachment 170379


 You know once you get a bird like that after you've shagged a few times you realise you have to put up with her s**t


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

GTT said:


> You know once you get a bird like that after you've shagged a few times you realise you have to put up with her s**t


 That's so frikkin true. I'm not suggesting for one minute that any girlfriends I've ever had looked quite that good but the one I picked for breeding is compatibility based rather than what I'd go for first on looks, although she is a fine looking woman in my eyes. Men are generally quite stupid and choose on looks rather than someone they can actually tolerate long term.


----------

